# Curious Question



## Kerns (Apr 1, 2010)

Just wondering how one is able to hold on to a thought they want to write down,  and not change/corrupt it from things happening around on the outside.

I am a bit lost in this, I either end up.. twisting a thought and ruining part of a poem or story I want to get out, or end up looking like I'm baked out of my mind while I get it down.  (*psst* It's worth looking baked for the thoughts I have, and no I'm perfectly clean drugs and other ways also)

I just am not sure how to keep a natural flow going.   more like... spurts and I'm not sure if that is good or not.

Also, any tips on recalling things that have crossed your mind before without ruining them with anything that is more recent.

------
p.s. 
I generally suck with tags ..>.<


----------



## nybx4life (Apr 1, 2010)

I guess the first thing is to set up a pattern.
If you can write every day with no problem, you'll have that study time set aside, so you can focus and put it down.

As for your thought to write down, I heard in a website somewhere to write it in a notepad or something that you keep with you at all times.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Indeed, the human mind is not meant to keep a certain thought sheltered from the rest of society. If you do not write it down, it *will *alter.

Unless you spend years of training yourself to do otherwise, but I wouldn't count that as time well spent, because it would probably also curb your imagination.

Write it down.

Or if it alters, let it alter.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Vodka or rum, or disturbing late night dreams is what makes my shit work


----------



## GraemeLion (Apr 1, 2010)

Notepad.  I like Moleskeins.

Otherwise, just getting in a good writing practice will help maintain that flow.


----------



## Kerns (Apr 1, 2010)

I have one place in my mind (I think) that is impossible to tell it's meaning.  I can use it to allow my thoughts to form, wheret hey would normally be drowned out in the background noises of even a quite room,  the beat of ya own heart, the very soft beat of life could shout it out with a simple light breeze.  

This place,  is almost detached from ya body, though it's more like being suspended in some form of liquid,  that allows free movement and quiets the body.     I  just wonder if anyone knows that place and at times watched your thoughts play out.   Just wondering if that's unique or not.


----------

